# AA 406 sources



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, the cheapest source (eyeglasses.com) of AA 406 frames is no longer available. The site is down for updating/maintenance and I don't know how long it will be before things are back online.

Where else can I find these frames below MSRP?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to step up. I got mine from AA in Chicago. They are very patient with exchanges for different colors and sizes, and seem to have a very large stock. I definitely look better with a lighter color, smaller size frame.

While paying for luch today, the 20-something cashier girl says to me "Awsome glasses". (Thanks for giving me an opportunity to share that.:icon_smile_wink

Scott


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in the market for new frames.

I tried Moscot here in the city, but nothing quite worked. All too....pronounced.

I want something I like...but not something that screams HI I'M WEARING GLASSES DO YOU SEE THEM? DO YOU SEE MY GLASSES? ARE THESE GLASSES THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT ME? HUH?

Do you have any pics?

Thanks

JB


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> I want something I like...but not something that screams HI I'M WEARING GLASSES DO YOU SEE THEM? DO YOU SEE MY GLASSES? ARE THESE GLASSES THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT ME? HUH?
> JB


then forget about fulvue style frames. if you wear AA406 in our modern society, they WILL be the first thing people notice about you.

the best way to wear this style is to get a pair of frames that fit your face perfectly. and the only way to achieve this (unless you are lucky) is to get MTM frames. A. R. Trapp prodives that service at a very attractive price.

I'm making my AA406 into sunglasses...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Ignorant of current retal, at least worth a look > www.retrospecs.co.uk > Brand > Anglo American and when on Most Popular go to bottom right and select All > Go
Pick up a monocle while you're there.


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

*Sunglass vs eyeglass size.*

Spurred on from previous threads, I went and tried on a bunch of 
406 frames. After much time spent peering through the frames at looking glasses, convincing myself that my eyes were centred, and so forth, I decided that 47 was the correct size. (I read the previous threads about sizing and looking at Peck in "to kill a mockingbird" which talks about 50 being correct for most, but many wearing sizes that are too small in this day and age...)

I was about to pull the trigger but when it became clear that I was intending to use the frames for sunglasses, the shop attendants insisted that one needs *at least* 50's for that purpose. Seems that at some point fashion caused a bifurcation: reading glasses must be shrunk to the size of a ha'penny, and sunglasses must project from the side of the head like whiskers. At that point, I'd lost my impulse...

But, perhaps the "screaming" that JB describes is lessened when fitted with tinted sunglass lenses?

Untilted: if you already have the frames, can you recommend someone to fit tinted lenses? What is your preference for the tinting? I suspect that green might work well with horn, but my aviators are already green, so I'm undecided...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

i already have the frames with prescription lenses in. will get somebody to replace them with green non prescription ones. i'll get that done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

AA can be reached at angloamericanopticalltd.com. Prices seem to be generally in the $175 range.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone know where they sell AA in Boston or NYC?

These might be the perfect sunglasses:
https://www.retrospecs.co.uk/product_details/default.asp?pid=2975&c_id=2&s_id=1&setCurrency=dollar

Like the Wayfarer but without the RayBan logo!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't do it Tilt. Hang onto them and wait a few years, seriously, you will thank me. They are great, right now maybe not, but you are going to like (correct, love) them in a few years


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Anyone know where they sell AA in Boston or NYC?


In Boston, try 
*Harvard Square Optical
65 Mount Auburn Street 
Cambridge, MA 02138 *

(617) 576-0140

They had them last time I was there.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Anyone know where they sell AA in Boston or NYC?


EB Meyrowitz & Dell
19 West 44th Street


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ While we're at it...anyone know of a source in greater Philadelphia?

tjs


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

I've noticed some shops (Ben Silver, eyeglass.com) refer to the AA "Liberty" frame, which appears to me to be the 406. Are these the same frames?


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I think those are the same frames. I've been wearing the Lafont Jupiter in size 48 for years. I love them. If you're not sold on AA's you might give Lafonts a try.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

SCsailor said:


> I think those are the same frames. I've been wearing the Lafont Jupiter in size 48 for years. I love them. If you're not sold on AA's you might give Lafonts a try.


Yeah, I'm debating between the AA406 in Paris Tortoise...

...the Lafont Pantheons (maybe in dark tortoise)...

...or the Ben Silver Line Saddle Bridge in Tortoise...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Duck said:


> Don't do it Tilt. Hang onto them and wait a few years, seriously, you will thank me. They are great, right now maybe not, but you are going to like (correct, love) them in a few years


i already love them. it;'s just i dont wear glasses a lot, most days i wear contact lenses. plus they are tiny bit larger for my face. i still love them though, i think i can get more use of them by making them sunglasses.

i was gonna get a bespoke pair from a.r.trapp this summer that would fit my face perfectly. but, alas, spent my frame money on bar tabs.  I got a southwick MTM blazer, a BB 1818 suit, and two cego shirts this summer, really don't want to spend more on clothing/accessories.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Sartre said:


> ^ While we're at it...anyone know of a source in greater Philadelphia?
> 
> tjs


J.E. Limeburner


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

sjk said:


> J.E. Limeburner


Thank you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

djl said:


> Yeah, I'm debating between the AA406 in Paris Tortoise...


Go with the classic...you will not be sorry. I've been "pinning" for the AA406's, in Tortoise, for the past two years but, the wife keeps saying, "no one will recognize me!"


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*AA 406's in Seattle / Bellevue area?*

Well, as Boston, NYC and Philadelphia were brought up, does anyone know of a source for AA 406's in the Seattle or Bellevue area?

Cheers.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

In St. Paul, I found a great place which custom orders AA 406's based on the size of your face. It's called Grand Spectacle, and supposedly I'll have my frames in about a month- along with lenses, etc. The prices aren't great (not Silver, either) but they're good for custom, and I love the glasses.


----------



## bon vivant (Mar 14, 2008)

Naval Gent said:


> Sometimes you just have to step up. I got mine from AA in Chicago. They are very patient with exchanges for different colors and sizes, and seem to have a very large stock. I definitely look better with a lighter color, smaller size frame.
> 
> While paying for luch today, the 20-something cashier girl says to me "Awsome glasses". (Thanks for giving me an opportunity to share that.:icon_smile_wink
> 
> Scott


Naval Gent,

I just moved to Chicago and was wondering where the Anglo American store is located. Is it a regular retail store that anyone can shop at?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

bon vivant said:


> Naval Gent,
> 
> I just moved to Chicago and was wondering where the Anglo American store is located. Is it a regular retail store that anyone can shop at?


I bought over the phone. See the web site:

Good Luck,

Scott


----------



## dwintersgill (May 14, 2006)

BEN SILVER MAY STILL HAVE SOME :idea:


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Connemara said:


> Unfortunately, the cheapest source (eyeglasses.com) of AA 406 frames is no longer available. The site is down for updating/maintenance and I don't know how long it will be before things are back online.
> 
> Where else can I find these frames below MSRP?


Eyeglasses.com website is now back up and they're carrying Anglo-American products, including the AA406.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello, 
I purchased my AA 406 from this company out of Chicago, [email protected], I dont think they have a web site but they were helpful and sent me pictures of all of the styles they had in stock. The cost was about a third to half of the price in the catalogs, the frames came in a case and some cleaning supplies. Give them a try.

Regards:

PGP


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Hello,
> I purchased my AA 406 from this company out of Chicago, [email protected], I dont think they have a web site but they were helpful and sent me pictures of all of the styles they had in stock. The cost was about a third to half of the price in the catalogs, the frames came in a case and some cleaning supplies. Give them a try.
> 
> Regards:
> ...


Interesting. I just purchased a pair of 406's from Anglo American Optical and the invoice that came with the frames had "What Do Eye Care Optical" at the top. Stapled to the invoice was a cash register receipt from Anglo American Optical. They must be the same outfit. 

Although, my frames came with a case, it's too small for the glasses and no cleaning supplies. Oh well.

Cheers.


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Reddington, what did they charge you for shipping?


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Back on line

https://www.eyeglasses.com/anglo-american/aa406.html


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob_Brooks said:


> Reddington, what did they charge you for shipping?


$8.00. I paid $183 total. What, may I ask, did you pay for your glasses?

Cheers.


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Reddington said:


> $8.00. I paid $183 total. What, may I ask, did you pay for your glasses?
> 
> Cheers.


I havent ordered mine yet, I will do so in the morning.
They told me $175 + Shipping but did not specify what the shipping charge was going to be.
Thanks


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Local Sources...*

I live in North Alabama (Huntsville) nearly equidistant from Birmingham, Nashville and Chattanooga and not to much further to Atlanta. Are there eyewear places near me that carry AA 406s? I ask as I would like to try a pair on before I purchase a pair for fear of them looking ridiculous.

JPH712


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

jph712 said:


> I live in North Alabama (Huntsville) nearly equidistant from Birmingham, Nashville and Chattanooga and not to much further to Atlanta. Are there eyewear places near me that carry AA 406s? I ask as I would like to try a pair on before I purchase a pair for fear of them looking ridiculous.
> 
> JPH712


Give AA a call and they'll be happy to tell you which retailers stock their frames.

Anglo American Optical
Mon-Fri 9-5 Central
800.753.9727
708.424.6119


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Reddington said:


> Give AA a call and they'll be happy to tell you which retailers stock their frames.
> 
> Anglo American Optical
> Mon-Fri 9-5 Central
> ...


That would be common sense now wouldn't it? Something I lack following three days off and a very slow day back at work.

Thanks.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

jph712 said:


> That would be common sense now wouldn't it? Something I lack following three days off and a very slow day back at work.
> 
> Thanks.


you forgot to mention muddled from Saturdays vist to libation station after watching your boys trounce Clemson.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

jph712 said:


> That would be common sense now wouldn't it? Something I lack following three days off and a very slow day back at work.
> 
> Thanks.


I know the feeling. Jean is the lady I spoke with at AA and she's very helpful.

Cheers.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> you forgot to mention muddled from Saturdays vist to libation station after watching your boys trounce Clemson.


Ladies and gentlemen, the Squire has _not_ left the building. Welcome back.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> you forgot to mention muddled from Saturdays vist to libation station after watching your boys trounce Clemson.


While I did not have much alcohol Saturday, the hang-over of the greatly unexpected victory is still lingering.

JPH712


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Reddington said:


> Interesting. I just purchased a pair of 406's from Anglo American Optical and the invoice that came with the frames had "What Do Eye Care Optical" at the top. Stapled to the invoice was a cash register receipt from Anglo American Optical. They must be the same outfit.
> 
> Although, my frames came with a case, it's too small for the glasses and no cleaning supplies. Oh well.
> 
> Cheers.


What Do Eye Care in Chitown is/was the wife of the President of Anglo-American U.S. At one time she sold 406's for circa $125 on eBay, may still do, but I think she became too well known, or detected. Originally one bid on the frame starting @$99 and the winner selected a color.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

for those in nyc, check at A. R. Trapp on madison ave @ 51/52nd ish.

unparalleled customer service.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the honey with green sunglass lenses would be kinda cool.... 

I have some Oliver Peoples in what is similar to the P-3 shape at AA.

The bright, wild tortoise is a little overpowering though.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Agreed. I also like:

Judith Optical
799 Lexington Ave # 2
New York, NY 10065-8158
(212) 838-8739‎

I have a really neato pair of 406 (p3) style frames from Judith. I think they're higher quality than the Anglo-American brand; they have a more sophisticated do-hicky that connects the ear pieces to the frames. Kind of a breakaway deal. Which is good for guys who are rough on things like me.



Untilted said:


> for those in nyc, check at A. R. Trapp on madison ave @ 51/52nd ish.
> 
> unparalleled customer service.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Checkout Optometrist Attic in Austin TX*

Suggest you check out the Oprometrist Attic website for great selection and compelling prices on select AA406 sizes and colore.

I just purchased two pairs of frames for $139.00 each that are identical to the same products I puchased from Ben Silver at $175.00 per pair a few years back.

Check out their site and please post us with your thoughts about it.


----------

